# Neu Anmeldung



## waldy (3 November 2009)

Hallo,
eine Frage,
ich habe mich neu bei ebbay angemeldet , wollte meinen alte Gerät verkaufen .
Nur ich war später blockiert und die von ebbay wollen von mir haben:

1)Identitäts- und Adressnachweis - Kopie Ihres Personalsausweises (Vorder- und Rückseite).

Mit Begründung - Unsere nun durchgeführte Maßnahme gründet sich auf §3 und §4 unserer Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen.

Die Frage- kann man einfach so, an Person XXX Kopie von mein Personalausweis per Email hin schicken ?
Ich bin doch auch irgendwie selber verpflichtet , meine Daten von Personalausweis nicht Verbreiten .

Oder denke ich Falsch ? 

Gibt s irgendwie Verplichtung aus Sichercheitsgrunden meine Daten von meine Personalausweis selber gut aufbewahren und nicht weiter verbreiten ?

gruß waldy


----------



## PLC-Gundel (3 November 2009)

Ja Waldy, wenn Du hier schon Dein komplettes Geburtsdatum und Deine Postleitzahl preisgibst, dann dürfte das ja nicht mehr groß ins Gewicht fallen in bezug auf Datenschutz... 

Nee, aber mal im Ernst, les mal deren Geschäftsbedingungen durch. Vielleicht findest Du irgendwas in die Richtung, daß Ebay verpflichtet ist, Deine Daten vertraulich zu behandeln und nicht an Dritte weiterzugeben. 

Gruß und schönen Tag,

Gundula


----------



## waldy (3 November 2009)

Hi,
und was meinst du über diese Text?
http://www.berlinonline.de/berliner-zeitung/archiv/.bin/dump.fcgi/2002/0301/lokales/0004/index.html

gruß waldy


----------



## knabi (3 November 2009)

Normalerweise erfolgt doch die Verifizierung bei EBAY mit dem POST-IDENT-Verfahren - Du gehst mit Deinem Perso zur Post und läßt auf einem Papier, daß Du von Ebay bekommen hast, vom Postmitarbeiter Deine Identität bestätigen, der schickt das Ganze dann gleich weiter.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## PLC-Gundel (3 November 2009)

Ausgesprochenes Pech für den Geschädigten! :sad:

Finde aber, das kann man nicht direkt in bezug setzen mit ebay. Schließlich handelte es sich ja nicht mal um eine "perfekte" Kopie des Ausweis, da Bild und Unterschrift ganz anders waren (wie dumm kann man sein??? -> ich meine vor allem die Sparkasse...) 

Außerdem ist der Fall von 2002. Ich glaube im Zuge von immer mehr Kunden, die Online-Banking etc. nutzen, sind die Sicherheitsbestimmungen deutlich verbessert worden.

Aber frag doch einfach mal direkt bei Ebay nach, wenn Du solche Zweifel hast!!!

Gruß,
Gundel


----------



## MatMer (3 November 2009)

entweder du willst dich bei Ebay anmelden oder nicht... mehr Möglichkeiten wirst du kaum haben...

und da Ebay nicht gerade klein ist, haben das vor dir auch schon sehr viele Menschen gemacht und noch es wurde noch nicht über einen Skandal berichtet...


----------



## argv_user (3 November 2009)

*Chambre Chambre!*

Hallo waldy,

je langsamer Du beim Durchgeben der Personalien an Ebay bist, umso länger dauert die Freischaltung des Benutzerkontos dort, ganz sicher.

Ich gebe Dir Recht, wenn Du vorsichtig mit der Weitergabe persönlicher Daten sein willst. Aber "Mitglied" bei Ebay werden ist ein Vertragsabschluss, und der Vertragspartner möchte natürlich gerne wissen mit wem er es zu tun hat.

Leg den Ausweis aufs Fax und drück auf Senden.
Oder vergiss das mit Ebay ganz, versuch es stattdessen mit "Sperrmüll", "Findling" oder wie die alle heißen; und Du wirst sehen, auch da will man wissen mit wem man es zu tun hat...

Ich verweise nochmals auf den obigen Beitrag von Matmer.

Paranoia lässt grüßen!


----------



## waldy (3 November 2009)

Hallo,
mit fax muss ich noch mal mir überlegen.
bei google habe ich es gelesen, nicht viele Leute möchten so gerne kopie von seine Ausweise weg schicken.
Und ich habe noch gelesen, das auf Personalpass stehen wichitge Nummer drauf - die dürfen normaleweise nicht einfach so an unbekante XXXX Person weiter gegeben werden.


gruß waldy


----------



## argv_user (3 November 2009)

Dann nimm den Umweg über die Post.


----------



## Solaris (3 November 2009)

waldy schrieb:


> ... wollte meinen alte Gerät verkaufen ...



stell doch deine Geräte hier mal rein, wir sind für jeden Spaß dankbar, wir lassen auch mal ausnahmsweise die Ausweis-Kontrolle weg


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (3 November 2009)

Solaris schrieb:


> stell doch deine Geräte hier mal rein, wir sind für jeden Spaß dankbar, wir lassen auch mal ausnahmsweise die Ausweis-Kontrolle weg



Ja, genau, Super Idee:
Ich suche z.b. noch:
1 Sojus R-7
1 Antonov AN-225
Falls du da noch was haben solltest, melde dich bitte bei mir.
(Nehme auch Bausatz)

Cu 
Timo


----------



## Hermann (3 November 2009)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> 1 Sojus R-7
> 1 Antonov AN-225
> Falls du da noch was haben solltest, melde dich bitte bei mir.
> (Nehme auch Bausatz)
> ...



Aber nur mit Kostenfreier Lieferung


----------



## diabolo150973 (3 November 2009)

Ob Ebay da so eine gute Idee ist, Waldy?
Ich erinnere mich da noch gaaaanz dunkel an die Auto-Kauf-Aktion

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?p=149771#post149771

Willst Du der Welt das wirklich das wirklich antun?

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Rainer Hönle (3 November 2009)

Vielleicht will er das Auto wieder verkaufen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 November 2009)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Ja, genau, Super Idee:
> Ich suche z.b. noch:
> 1 Sojus R-7
> 1 Antonov AN-225
> ...



heizeR dann bekommst du aber auch einen neuen Nick: "Juri Alexejewitsch Gagarin"
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Juri_Alexejewitsch_Gagarin

und ein neues Benutzer Bild:
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...acecraft.jpg/180px-Soyuz_TMA-7_spacecraft.jpg


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (3 November 2009)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> ...
> Ich suche z.b. noch:
> 1 Sojus R-7
> 1 Antonov AN-225
> ...



Ja, da würde ich ein paar große Grundstücke kaufen und dann 
ist das nur noch eine Frage der Zeit ...

... geht dann aber eher Richtung Bausatz.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (3 November 2009)

waldy schrieb:


> ...
> 1)Identitäts- und Adressnachweis - Kopie Ihres Personalsausweises (Vorder- und Rückseite).
> ...



Ich weiß gar nicht mehr, wie oft ich meinen Ausweis schon durch die Gegend 
geschickt habe, aber stimmt, ein gutes Gefühl hat man nicht dabei.

Was ebay betrifft, wird vielleicht heute zwischen Käufer und Verkäufer 
unterschieden. Und dass die Daten von Verkäufern genau verifiziert werden,
halte ich bei der üblichen Vorkassezahlung auch ganz in Ordnung.


----------



## waldy (3 November 2009)

Hi,
Flugzeuge habe ich schon alle verkauft uns Sender Futaba FC28 ( Super Gerät ) auch ist schon weg .

Ich wolte nur eigentlcih meine Navigerät verkaufen, wenn jemand hat interesse - kann mein Navigerät kaufen.

Und nicht vergessen Ihre Kopie Ausweiss an mich schicken 

gruß waldy


----------



## crash (3 November 2009)

waldy schrieb:


> Und nicht vergessen Ihre Kopie Ausweiss an mich schicken
> 
> gruß waldy



...damit du die Ausweiskopie dann zu ebay schickst??? 
Du musst schon deinen eigenen Ausweis nehmen.
oder hast du gar keinen?


----------



## waldy (3 November 2009)

> ..damit du die Ausweiskopie dann zu ebay schickst???


-tja, du lest einfach meine Gedanke 

Na gut, ohne Ausweisen geht auch, nur ich verkaufe als vorkasse .

gruß waldy


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (4 November 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> heizeR dann bekommst du aber auch einen neuen Nick: "Juri Alexejewitsch Gagarin"
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Juri_Alexejewitsch_Gagarin
> 
> und ein neues Benutzer Bild:
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...acecraft.jpg/180px-Soyuz_TMA-7_spacecraft.jpg


Hm, der Nick gefällt mir irgendwie garnicht... 

Aber das bild hab ich mal geändert. 

@Hermann:


> Aber nur mit Kostenfreier Lieferung


Davon bin ich ausgegangen...
Flugplatz ist direkt nebenan, also kein Problem mit Lieferung. 

Cu
Timo


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 November 2009)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Hm, der Nick gefällt mir irgendwie garnicht...
> 
> Aber das bild hab ich mal geändert.


 
also juri (timo)...eigentlich ganz oder garnicht....


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (4 November 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> also juri (timo)...eigentlich ganz oder garnicht....



Hmmm,
Das muss ich mit Markus und/oder Ralle mal bei ner Kiste Bier (oder 2) gemütlich ausdiskutieren...
Müsst mich eh mal wieder mit Markus zusammensetzen, da mir letztens noch gute ideen eingefallen sind zur Kartoffelkanone 5.3. 


Cu
Timo


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 November 2009)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Hmmm,
> Das muss ich mit Markus und/oder Ralle mal bei ner Kiste Bier (oder 2) gemütlich ausdiskutieren...
> Müsst mich eh mal wieder mit Markus zusammensetzen, da mir letztens noch gute ideen eingefallen sind zur Kartoffelkanone 5.3.
> 
> ...


 
Wie Juri,
baust aus der "Sojus R-7" und "Antonov AN-225" eine Kartoffelkanone???


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (4 November 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Wie Juri,
> baust aus der "Sojus R-7" und "Antonov AN-225" eine Kartoffelkanone???


Ja, nur mit schub kommste damit bis nach Russland... 
Beim nächsten Treffen soll das ding ja funktionieren...
Waldy, wie genau ist denn dein navi???
Zeigt das die geschwindigkeit über 400kmh noch zuverlässig an?
Kartenmaterial für Russland dabei?

*weitergrübelt*

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Ralle (4 November 2009)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Ja, nur mit schub kommste damit bis nach Russland...
> Beim nächsten Treffen soll das ding ja funktionieren...
> Waldy, wie genau ist denn dein navi???
> Zeigt das die geschwindigkeit über 400kmh noch zuverlässig an?
> ...



Wenn du das von Waldy kaufen willst, laß dir aber vorher ne Ausweiskopie von im zufaxen. 

PS: Kennst du "Timur und sein Trupp" von Arkadi Gaidar? Das wär doch ein netter neuer Nick. 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timur_und_sein_Trupp


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (4 November 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Wenn du das von Waldy kaufen willst, laß dir aber vorher ne Ausweiskopie von im zufaxen.
> 
> PS: Kennst du "Timur und sein Trupp" von Arkadi Gaidar? Das wär doch ein netter neuer Nick.
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timur_und_sein_Trupp



Hmmm,
Könnnten wie uns auf: Timo und sein Trupp einigen? 


Das mit waldys navi lass ich besser mal, da ist mir die Kaufabwicklung zu kompliziert... 

Gruß
Timo_und_sein_Trupp


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 November 2009)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Hmmm,
> Könnnten wie uns auf: Timo und sein Trupp einigen?
> 
> 
> ...


 
pass auf "Juri", so eine Namensänderung geht schnell und kommt unerwartet...


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (4 November 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> pass auf "Juri", so eine Namensänderung geht schnell und kommt unerwartet...


Stümmt, ich erinner mich dunkel... oO
Da war mal was...
OO

Gruß
Timo_und_sein_Trupp

P.S.: Ich les gedanklich grad die Schlagzeile in Bild:
Weltkrieg wurde in www.sps-forum.de angezettelt...
OO
*duckundweg*


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (4 November 2009)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> ...
> Das mit waldys navi lass ich besser mal, da ist mir die Kaufabwicklung zu kompliziert...



Ein Unimog braucht auch kein Navi, der fährt nach dem Kompass.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (4 November 2009)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Ein Unimog braucht auch kein Navi, der fährt nach dem Kompass.


Nene, der Unimog nicht...
Aber die über lang oder kurzstrecken-Kartoffelkanone. 

Gruß
Timo_und_sein_Trupp


----------



## waldy (5 November 2009)

> Aber die über lang oder kurzstrecken-Kartoffelkanone


 - ich weiss, merinst du Pomes frie ?

gruß waldy


----------



## diabolo150973 (6 November 2009)

waldy schrieb:


> - ich weiss, merinst du Pomes frie ?




Ich bekomme Kopfschmerzen...


----------



## waldy (6 November 2009)

*hi,*
*@*diabolo150973





> Ich bekomme Kopfschmerzen...


 , dann probiert *Pommes frites* mit mayonaise oder mit ketchup, das schmekt es deutlich besser gut 

gruß waldy


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (6 November 2009)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Ich bekomme Kopfschmerzen...


Die hab ich schon... 

Zumal aus der ursprünglichen Kartoffelkanone mittlerweile ne Zuckerrübenkanone geworden ist...
Die sind viel Aerodynamischer als Kartoffeln, und fliegen weiter...
(Hier nochmal Danke an Helmut für den Verbesserungsvorschlag.)

Redundantes Navigationssystem haben wir auch schon. 
Und Ralle Errechnet schon die Zuckerrübenflugbahnkoordinaten. 

Gruß
Timo_und_sein_Trupp


----------

